

Show HN: Core Data Editor 4 (for OS X) - LinaLauneBaer
http://christian-kienle.de/CoreDataEditor

======
dgallagher
That looks pretty cool. Basically it lets you browse and modify Core Data
persistent stores. I've been doing this with Base, which is SQLite-only. Will
there a be free demo made available?

